# Cando Tubes ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anybody tried Cando tubes ?

i see info on Thera-Band tubes, Roylan Dub Dub, and generic tubing ... but nothing on this brand ?

I know they produce a latex and a non latex version .... just curious ?

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't know about their tubes, but on the other forum a couple people were saying that their nonlatex flats were at least as fast as theraband gold and the life span was outrageous. It sounded a little too good to be true to me. But one guy posted pics of some very raggy looking flat bands that he said were shot thousands of times and still going strong.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> I don't know about their tubes, but on the other forum a couple people were saying that their nonlatex flats were at least as fast as theraband gold and the life span was outrageous. It sounded a little too good to be true to me. But one guy posted pics of some very raggy looking flat bands that he said were shot thousands of times and still going strong.


Hummmm that is quite interesting ?

wll


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I looked it up: They use the same colors as Theraband. I don't know if the strength is similar, but I found the bands for quite cheap here:

http://www.healthyyouweb.com/Cando-Exercise-Band-and-Tubing-s/1591.htm

Good luck, Wll! If you get some, let me know how they work out!

Peter


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

6 yards of latex-free bands is $21.45 shipped to me in Michigan. Quite cheap!


----------

